# New-Old Lady-East Coast-Philly



## SilentLucidity (Feb 17, 2017)

Happy Friday All!! I'm Tracy, 42, single mom of two older teens, I'm in a perpetual state of limbo with being separated. Will I get divorced? Gosh I hope so. I haven't seen him since May 2015 so finalizing that will be like capturing a Chupacabra.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

SilentLucidity said:


> Happy Friday All!! I'm Tracy, 42, single mom of two older teens, I'm in a perpetual state of limbo with being separated. Will I get divorced? Gosh I hope so. I haven't seen him since May 2015 so finalizing that will be like capturing a Chupacabra.


Welcome to the board, I like your sense of humor. We look forward go getting to know you. I like your taste in music!:grin2:


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

Happy Friday!

Seperation quicksand... ugh.

Another forum would be best to continue this, but I'd declare them missing... 

On the other hand... it's Friday!


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

But I've never tried to catch a chupacabra, so I don't know how hard it is.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

In some states, you can divorce someone on the grounds of abandonment, and you don't need the estranged spouse's agreement or even signature sometimes, if you can't find them. Check out your state's laws.


----------



## SilentLucidity (Feb 17, 2017)

FeministInPink said:


> In some states, you can divorce someone on the grounds of abandonment, and you don't need the estranged spouse's agreement or even signature sometimes, if you can't find them. Check out your state's laws.


I got a couple weird things happening here:
1. He adopted my son in 2006 (his birth father died and he never knew him) I will most definitely have him pay for the adoption to be reversed when we get this circus show on the road.
2. He currently sends me $50 a week in support. I Happily accept it without any griping or commenting. (I never filed for support. The less I see him the better).
3. I was diagnosed with multiple sclerosis last year after a stroke. He has amazing insurance that I am covered under and need desperately for the 9 medications + an injectable 3x/week. Injectable itself is $1100 a month without insurance.

So it's all good right now. Spring is coming. Maybe I'll get her boyfriend eventually if I can curb the sarcasm LOL 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well we are well into the questions and still in the introduce me page. Perhaps a positive sign that we can keep all the information in one place. When My Daughter got her divorce she had three choices. The abandonment rule worked in her state, Her husband was being held on a felony charge in another state but the felony was "cause" in her state, and the track him down and get him to sign. His Mother helper her track him down. I paid the small fee. Money well spent. 

With his continuing support it may be easier to get a signature than you think. I do wonder if having the adoption reversed would ruin your current support situation. I would think that this is certainly a good case for mediation. If that is available in your state. 

10 years is a long time in limbo. Son is an older teen so the adoption has little effect very soon. Is it an emotional thing? MS and a stroke makes for a hard life. You need all the help you can keep


----------



## SilentLucidity (Feb 17, 2017)

Mr. Nail said:


> Well we are well into the questions and still in the introduce me page. Perhaps a positive sign that we can keep all the information in one place. When My Daughter got her divorce she had three choices. The abandonment rule worked in her state, Her husband was being held on a felony charge in another state but the felony was "cause" in her state, and the track him down and get him to sign. His Mother helper her track him down. I paid the small fee. Money well spent.
> 
> With his continuing support it may be easier to get a signature than you think. I do wonder if having the adoption reversed would ruin your current support situation. I would think that this is certainly a good case for mediation. If that is available in your state.
> 
> 10 years is a long time in limbo. Son is an older teen so the adoption has little effect very soon. Is it an emotional thing? MS and a stroke makes for a hard life. You need all the help you can keep


We separated may 2015 when he left. He lives a mile away. I am unable to work, I'm 1.5 yrs into the process of disability benefits fight. The financial help my sister and her husband have generously been able to for me and the kids has gone soley to pay for our utilities and property taxes. I owned my home before I was married. I cannot pay one dime to file for divorce. I also don't want to start egging him on. I need the medical for as long as I can get it. There is a waiting period for Medicaid in Pennsylvania of 1 year after disability is approved. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes you are certainly in a long waiting game, and apparently you do play it well. It's a very good thing you were thinking ahead and got your home free and clear before the stroke.


----------

